# My Kitten needs a scope or xray



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

I posted earlier that my kitten has been on antibiotics for 2 weeks but still sounds very congested!

We took her back to vet today and did not recieve good news 

she told me the meds should of worked now and she thinks she has possibly a polyp, scratch or who knows in the back of her throat. 

She always has to stop and adjust her throat like she's gagging. And when she eats it sounds like she can hardly breath. Her breathing gets so stuffy and loud. 
She always tries to clear her throat. 

I had a feeling something else was wrong... and she seems to think so too. 

We are being referred to another vet who is able to do the scope and xray. But from what I read this is not an easy procedure especially on a 12 weeks old kitten that weighs 2lbs :neutral:

I called about 5 different vets and they refuse to give me a price on what it may cost. 

Has anyone gone through this? What did you do? What should I do?

Both my cats were perfectly healthy when I got them besides ear mites and small things. I'm not sure how to deal with this. My son is already so attached. Is it possible I'd have to put her down?  I hope not but I'm also terrified how much this will all cost.

So many questions sorry!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Awww. I'm sorry. I hope it's something easily fixed, and I hope your vet doesn't charge an arm and a leg.


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks it's not looking too promising 
It defiantly sounds like a polyp from everything I read ....

I also read the surgery to remove it isn't really that affective and the polyp can grow back within weeks.

And the surgery that effectively works cost $1200 ++

I just couldn't afford that. I'm not sure what to do!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

leesah said:


> ...The vet said...she thinks she may have a polyp in her throat. *She said she can feel something*


That quote is from your other thread http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/153683-upper-respitory-infection.html

I have several bookmarked references for these polyps....nothing I have read causes me to believe that a polyp could be "felt" in the throat. One excellent site, The American College of Veterinary Surgeons speaks about "Differential Diagnoses" here


> Sneezing and difficulty breathing can be caused by a variety of upper respiratory infections. Cats with enlarged tonsils or lymph nodes from lymphoma or other cancers may have the same clinical signs of nasopharyngeal polyps.


If you carefully read through these pieces, I think you'll see that the very placement of these polyps seems to keep them outside the range of finger palpitation....so, IF she's actually feeling something, it seems to me it wouldn't be this (a polyp). None of these references indicate or suggest that palpitation - feeling - would be part of a diagnostic exam for these.

I think that if I were faced with all this, I would opt for the referral to the Vet who can "scope or x-ray"....for a "better" opinion, if nothing else. I'd also like to know what (if any) experience s/he has w these polyps in cats...your cat will need to have general anesthesia for the exam and, if it's a polyp,


> Complete airway obstruction may occur during induction of anesthesia *necessitating prompt endotracheal intubation *reference #2 below)


so, you'll want someone who knows what they're doing to be in charge.

Here you go
ACVS - Nasopharyngeal Polyps
Nasopharyngeal Polyps
Nasopharyngeal Polyps in Cats - Page 1 (there are four pages in this article, the annoying initial popup window has a 'close window' button at the bottom)

I suspect that the $1200 you quoted would be for the more difficult surgery that would be required if the polyp extended into the middle ear area. Otherwise, the "simple" scoping, and even the quick plucking of a less invasive polyp (if that's even the problem) would not be as lengthly a procedure and so, cheaper, I think. Many questions to ask upfront, for sure.

Meantime, take a deep breath....remember, the kitties will pick up on your anxiety and stress will aggrevate this little one's breathing ability.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*leesah*, I had a couple of additional thoughts to share with you....


I noticed that you're Canadian. IF you live near one of the five Canadian Veterinarian schools which operate small animal teaching hospitals, you might consider contacting it to check out the possibility of having your kitty seen there. There are many advantages to this - these schools are in tune with leading-edge treatments, have Board-Certified Veterinarians in all specialties as well as state-of-the-art equipment/technologies. Some require a referral from the guardian's Veterinarian, others will have a non-referral catchment area. I was unaware of all this several years ago during a critical illness of my little one...had I known, I would have insisted on taking him there. Here's a listing of those schools...the only one without that service (so far as I can tell) is the Calgary school. Canadian Veterinary Medical Association - Veterinary Colleges in Canada
The second has to do with pain control in cats, and is a topic I frequently post about. While it doesn't apply immediately for your kitty, I'd suggest you keep it in mind for future reference - for all your cats. There is a very popular "pain med" which is being promoted to extraordinary lengths by its manufacturer. It's an non-steroidal anti-inflammatory (NSAID) drug which is actually very effective at relieving pain and is easy to administer - the catch, however, is that it is also extremely toxic for cats (by nature, they can not metabolize it in the liver, so it goes directly to the kidneys and, it kills kidney cells *in any dosage*...so, it's never a question of 'Is it safe in small doses?' - it's really a question of 'How much of your cat's kidney cell stock are you willing to kill/sacrifice?') You can read many stories of its toxic effects here http://www.metacamkills.com
Hope some of this helps!


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank You for all of your advice and references. I have checked out everything & I am trying to educate myself as much as possible. The vet in my town is known for charging for ridiculous things that aren't necessary but are the only ones who do a scope.

So I may just check out the vet colleges in Canada. I live close to a major Canadian city so that might be an option for me. 

I phoned the vet 1st thing this morning to see if she could get an xray today. She said I could come in but she feels the xray might not show clearly what is in her throat. Especially if it's small. 
I decided to book her for a scope. The soonest they could get me in was first thing Tuesday morning. 

The scope cost $350 and just to exam her is $70. But at least they will be able to see what is stuck or growing in her throat.  

I just don't want to do anything this isn't necessary and don't want to be scammed. But I hope she is ok. 
I'm so worried and scared. 

and thank you for sharing the info about the pain control. I had no idea. and will be keeping this in my mind for sure. 
I think I will try and see about a local vet college and perhaps get their opinion. 

and somehow, someway I have to do this on a strict budget Ahh! 

Thank you so much for your help. I will be sure to update on her condition


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi *leesah*!

Two things......

- how has kitty been doing?

- I've sent you a Private Message

OK, may be 3 things.....what's her name?


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Just sent you an update!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

leesah said:


> Just sent you an update!!


And we don't get one??? Look here, missy. You can't just leave the rest of us hanging like that! *wags finger at leesah, while shaking my head* Shame on you! 

;-)


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

my4kitties said:


> And we don't get one??? Look here, missy. You can't just leave the rest of us hanging like that!;-)


Probably my fault...I'll take the rap for that! (I had sent her a link to a current, very similar story happening "elsewhere" and, when she replied about that, she dumped the update in too!)

My bad, so...just leave her alone, OK???:razz::razz:

'Bet ya didn't see her new thread!


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

my4kitties said:


> And we don't get one??? Look here, missy. You can't just leave the rest of us hanging like that! *wags finger at leesah, while shaking my head* Shame on you!
> 
> ;-)



LOL my apologies!  Stryker had sent me some info so I replied back through there. 

but I don't have too much of an update. Her vet apt today (scope) is in an hour and a half. My stomach is doing back flips. 

I should have an update by the end of the day!

But she seems to be doing ok. Playing, eating (well not since 12am last night since I had to take her food away) But I notice she's been sneezing for the last 2 days. She wasn't before.:dis

so we'll see what the vet has to say!

thank you for your concern! I will be sure to update Everyone!!


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

I have an update!

So we went in this morning for what we thought was going to be a sedation and scope. 

When the doctor saw the size of her he said he'd really prefer not to do a scope because it may make things worse. 

The doctor felt her throat and said he did not feel a lump but it felt a little swollen. I gave him the history and he thinks that she hasn't gotten over URI and needs a different type of anti biotic. He also thinks her throat is swollen (the trouble eating, gagging..) 
He prescribed her Zeniquin,Prednisolone and a Enisyl Pump. 

That's a lot for one little girl!

He said why don't we try this for 1 week and if you notice an improvement it's probably a bad URI. If it doesn't improve we are going to get an x ray. 

She hasn't gained any weight since Thursday. So if she doesn't eat more I may need to bring her back for IV. But right now she is eating half a can to a full can of soft cat food per day. (is this enough? My cats eat hard food so I don't know what's the normal amount to go through.)

So I don't know what to think. I was told two different things! This vet says he highly doubts it's a polyp. The other thought something was there for sure?

Now I am hoping this helps her a bit and that's all it ends up being. 
I'm so glad she didn't have to be put to sleep. She just seems to fragile and sick right now. 

So the Marlie saga continues!! hopefully for a long long time!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

If the doctor was getting ready to run expensive and invasive tests and didn't, I would go with this opinion for the time being. He seems to be trying to figure out what the problem actually is insted of fattening up his wallet. Try the new meds and see how it goes. His diagnoses does seem to make sense.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

I like what I'm hearing about this Vet! A carefully considered, conservative diagnostic approach with just the right amount of supportive intervention to further the diagnosis.

The prednisolone will reduce/shrink any swelling and the Ensil Pump is L-lysine, an amino acid in an irresistible "tasty" paste Enisyl-F (Canada) Veterinary Information from Drugs.com

Did he take a swab of her throat to try for a culture before she starts the new antibiotic?

If her stool begins to soften up, I'd pick up a few sachets of Fortiflora, a probiotic, from the Vet and add it to her wet food - that's a good idea when a cat starts an antibiotic in any case...it will serve to keep the gut bacteria balanced and prevent diarrhea.

For food...the general "rule" for kittens is free feeding during year one, so I would first pick up some *Hill's a/d* (again, from the Vet) and I'd free feed that for several days...she's probably had a reduced appetite over the past couple of weeks, and that will help her catch up on those missing calories. After, I'd continue the free feed with a high quality (high protein moderate fat, low carbohydrate, grain-free) wet food until her 1st birthday. (toward the end of the Hill's a/d, I'd start mixing in the new food, gradually increasing it's content until I'd reached 100% changeover.)

Let's keep those vibes rolling in for Mia!!!


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for all the support. 

Today is day 3 of anti biotic and I am seeing an improvement for sure!! 

No more gagging & for the 1st time since I've owned her she is silent. As in I don't hear sniffles, gagging, congestion. She still has a small wheeze but MUCH better then before! She is eating more and playing a lot more too!! 

I have been giving her lots of water and things really seem to be looking up. I notice when she eats she isn't gagging anymore and it doesn't look like a struggle

I'm SOOOOO happy! I hope we can kick this things butt and nothing serious comes of it. 

I do need advice. She appears to be a little constipated? I have been hand feeding her water with a syringe so I know she's not dehydrated plus putting it in her food. 
But her belly is a little swollen and her bum is puckered. She also has gas. 

Anything I can do to help?

She has been tested for worms: negative. but they treated her anyway so I don't think it's that!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Antibiotics can wreak havoc on the stomach. If she doesn't poop by tomorrow, I would call the vet. Maybe he can prescribe some laxatone.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, yes, antibiotics can wreak havoc...but in the large intestine, not the stomach. In the large intestine, are trillions of gut bacteria which are needed in the first step of making the stool. The antibiotics frequently destroy those bacteria. That may be one part of any constipation problem. The bacteria can no longer do their job and so the "flow" slows down or stops.

I suspect the second part of the problem is further along the line...when all the poop manufacturing is completed in the large intestine, the stool - which is loose and mushy - drops into the rectum. It is stored there until enough is accumulated to trigger the last step in the process, the elimination. Here's where problem 2 may lie: While the stool is "waiting" in the rectum, water is being absorbed from the stool and it becomes progressively drier and harder. It may become so dry and so hard that, even if there were "new" poop entering or wanting to enter the rectum, the dried poop could not exit.

The problem for you is how to diagnose just how far this problem has progressed.

If she were mine, here's what I'd be doing. Because she's so small and so vulnerable, I would consider time to be of the essence. (With an older cat, I'd be more patient and attempt some intervention on my own.) With a kitten, I would let the Vet assess the situation and determine the appropriate intervention. (It might be that an oral laxative to get water into the stool could work; it might be that an enema remedy is required; in severe cases, more radical invasive methods are needed.)

So, my recommendation would be to get her back to the Vet.

Anytime a cat is given antibiotics, it is advisable to also give probiotics. Usually the advice is to give them in between doses of antibiotic.

About "laxatone"...remember, that's given by mouth and therefore needs to travel through the gut system in order to do its job. IF the pathway is blocked and nothing's moving, it won't work - and - you've lost valuable time with a vulnerable kitten.

(Even if this were an older cat with the same symptoms, laxtone wouldn't be something I'd be using. Laxtone is really a lubricant which serves to prevent hairball formation, and/or allow small hairballs to breakup/move along.)

In my opinion, the very best "layperson's" resource for learning all about constipation is Feline Constipation Home Page*



*not intended for those who cannot absorb more than 140 characters:lol:


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

thank you for the advice! She finally had a big poop yesterday night and her stomach feels much better.And her bum isn't puckering.
I am going to monitor it today and if she still seems bloated I'll bring her in later today. 

I figured it was all the different medication she was on  poor thing

she seems to be feeling MUCH better though!!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

leesah said:


> ...she seems to be feeling MUCH better though!!


well.........after a poop like that, I'd be doing this toorcat


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes! poor thing hehe the poop problem seems to have passed! Today is the last day of her anti biotic. And although she sounds 90% better. There is still a tiiiiny bit of congestion still when she eats and cleans herself. 

She's still on the anti inflammatory until almost the end of the month. 

I'm scared to stop her anti biotic because last time I did she went down hill fast! 

But I see a big difference in her, her throat isn't swollen. No problems eating, drinking and eating a lot, playing. We also noticed her voice better she kind of whines like a dog, it's cute. She was so congested before we couldn't tell. 

But she's still making a little bit of noise! I called the vet today but they can't get back to me until tomorrow!!


----------

